
Keras plays Snake - avyfain
https://github.com/bitwise-ben/Snake
======
Terribledactyl
This has me thinking about taking our new powerful AI models and applying them
to much simpler problems. And then, making the problems much harder than
humans could do. Why not two snakes and two food dots. Or 2*n snakes n food
dots on massive higher dimensional boards.

